# Hiya From Scotland



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

just got over and i have to say, what a nice site. im looking forward to posting.

im female and 42 years old... dieting at the moment so im a bit cranky ha ha

hello anyway

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

oi oi!

welcome aboard


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ripped glutes, for sure! Is this pic really you? Awesome lady!!

Oh yeh, hi. lol

Dietings a real pig eh, i been dieting for some time now an its hell. All the best.

peace


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the board Avril


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey there sexy


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board avril. what show are you dieting for?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi and welcome , just started my diet too last week, so looks like its there'l be alot o tetchy people about for the next 3 or 4 months! lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard Aunty Av, I'm sure you'll love it here. All friendly and all a wee bit nuts!! 

Just like on RG....home from home eh??


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

rippedglutes said:


> just got over and i have to say, what a nice site. im looking forward to posting.
> 
> im female and 42 years old... dieting at the moment so im a bit cranky ha ha
> 
> ...


 Y'alright Avz! it's me Tez (Rottweiler on rippedglutes) Watched you on You tube before, looked ripped to shreds. You dieting for a comp then?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

She is indeed 

The Universe no less!! 

She'll knock 'em dead!!


----------



## muscularsupplements (Jul 20, 2007)

Great physique, where you showing this year???

Scott


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

hi folks

sorry i hadnt replied sooner but i was having a bit of trouble getting back on. but now sorted cos a nice man from management fixed my password for me.

diet bad enough but when i cant get onto a site.....lol i was about to have a bitch fit!!

5 weeks into diet and all seems to be going well. starting to see what the fats been hiding for too long. veins coming through and ive got a few striations on glutes already...they usually through first anyway. abs always last to arrive for some strange reason.

anyway. show is 27th october. and i cant wait to get back on stage again, its been 2 years since my last appearance.

hope to again get a top 6. will be great.

wait and see.

thanks for the welcome and good to see a few faces here too that i look at as family from RG board.

and hello cal my gorgeous guy

xxxxxxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board Avril really nice to see you over here....

as for hoping for top 6 no issue


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Av, don't you know whose site this is? I thought I'dtold you about this ages ago.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

hi dougs my little one. i will give you a phone at end of week and get a wee blether and catch up... thats if you havent changed your number again! lol

i had forgotten about this site until a member of yours was on my site and invited me over and so here i am...

thanks rotty.

xxxxx


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to Musclechat 

Hope you stick around and good luck with the diet


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks MMUK

xx


----------



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi there Welcome to MC, good luck with your show.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome,

Good stuff on your cutting, tis amazing what the fat hides!

Good luck on that show of yours!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks guys. diet going ok but getting crabbit now lol

xxxxxx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

She doesn't need luck, the womans a legend! She's never stepped on stage out of shape in her life, she pulls of a marvelous transformation every time she competes, Avril like her grub in the offseason - don't you doll!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> She doesn't need luck, the womans a legend! She's never stepped on stage out of shape in her life, she pulls of a marvelous transformation every time she competes, Avril like her grub in the offseason - don't you doll!


love my grub dougs ha ha life is for living etc. i dont worry about off season look etc. as long as i get the essentials in firstly and foremost, if i have a few wee treats too then i dont really care. lol im not going to be miserable by stopping myself having what i wanna eat and im not that body conscious. as you can see by these pics....




























and stop with the "legend" tag dougs im blushing ha ha

xx


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya, just been looking at ur pics, wow! ur physique is fantastic! im hoping to do the nabba n.i. next march, tho im not sure if i wana do toned or figure, training taken a nosedive recently due to personal stuff. would like to do figure, any tips or adice would be great.!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

hiya kittykat

when deciding to do either toned or trained, it all boils down to 2 things..

1. how much muscle you are carrying

2. and how well you diet down.

toned figure is an athletic look with a lean appearance without too much muscle or striations. whereas trained figure are more muscular and vastly leaner and with striations

if i can use as an example from this years nabba scotland.. here is some of the toned figure girls










and here is trained figure from nabba uni










basically depends on what you have on your frame and how hard you wanna diet down. if you post up some pics i can see better.

xx


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hey, thanks for that, those pics really help! i dont have a lot of muscle on me just yet, i had been on a low carb diet to lose sum weight, im now at the point i need to start toning up and adding muscle. have been told i shudnt be losing anymore weight for now.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

dont diet if you not competing some time soon. just train your butt off. decide about a diet when you have decided which show you wanna do.

xx


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

yea im working on my diet at the minute, adding in more cals and carbs. thanks for advice, really helped.x


----------

